# Any games/gaming shops in BATH



## Ferret (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm moving to the university of bath very soon and I thought I'd start looking to see if there was anyone here who knew of either gaming shops or a gaming group I could join.

If anyone could help I'd be very grateful!

p.s. either D&D or nWoD is fine!


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd suggest posting on http://www.ukroleplayers.com/ and you might have more luck there.


----------



## Dioltach (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't think my bath would fit my whole gaming group. Plus, there wouldn't be anywhere to roll the dice.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 17, 2007)

Your bath is obviously too small then.

Thanks Dave I'm checking them out now


----------

